# Spearker Recommendation for 13 by 24 Home Theatre Room



## Nobleboiler (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm very new at this and I'm setting up a home theatre room for a 13 by 24 room (projector-epson). I have picked out speakers but I want to make sure the speakers I chosen seem reasonable. As of right now, I have choosen to go with the Klipsch F-30 speakers. Do you guys think this is to much speaker for this size of room?

My wife is ok with these speakers but she would prefer just wall speakers. I want to make sure I do the room right and sound is important to me. Budget is about $2300 for speakers.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I do not think the Klipsch's are overkill. Rather, their efficiency means that you can pretty much purchase any AVR and not be concerned about having enough power to drive them. Speakers are an component that transcends technology unlike AVR's and Digital Optical Media and are worth allocating maximum resources when you find a pair you like.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robile (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a lot of choices of speakers in your budget range. I'm not familiar with the Klipsch's mentioned but if you like how they sound you can't go wrong. I have a small listening room with tall floor standing speakers but with 200 watt to each side I don't have to turn them up to crazy levels to get the best out of them.


----------

